

Rails Powered by the GlassFish Application Server (Mongrel vs Glassgfish) - systems
http://developers.sun.com/appserver/reference/techart/rails_gf/#advantages

======
systems
I really liked this articles, it explains how RoR is tradionnally installed in
fair amount of details, and then explain the advantages of using an
Application Server, glassfish in this case.

